# Bremont Popularity?



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

I actually like that when I wear my Bremont I know I'm going to be probably the only one wearing one wherever I go around town. Sometimes when I wear a Rolex I'm just one of many; therefore, I do like that Bremont is not as widely owned.

However...I do wish they were more popular I wish they were available in more places in the US and I wish they had better resale value. 

Anyone think that over time this will change? 

Is anyone seeing any in the wild where you live? I think in the UK they do pretty well but my local Tourneau (the only local AD) does not even carry them so I cannot even go in and try one on.


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

The resale value is down to a perception that they're overpriced and use standard movements. That's incorrect as can be seen from the use of the Nivaflex-1 mainspring upgrade in all the movements and the use of a Soprod-modded 7750 movement in the Alt1-C. However, a number of factors on a UK-based forum last year caused the resale to fall and when people look around for what to price their Bremont to sell they use that as a datum.

I think that will improve in time, certainly as more manufacture moves to the UK.

In terms of seeing others, I've seen one other person wear a Bremont (except meets of course).


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

bydandie said:


> The resale value is down to a perception that they're overpriced and use standard movements. That's incorrect as can be seen from the use of the Nivaflex-1 mainspring upgrade in all the movements and the use of a Soprod-modded 7750 movement in the Alt1-C.


Isn't Nivaflex a standard today ? All ETA movements currently use Nivaflex, unless you mean that the Nivaflex-1 on Bremont is different from ETA's.


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

lvt said:


> Isn't Nivaflex a standard today ? All ETA movements currently use Nivaflex, unless you mean that the Nivaflex-1 on Bremont is different from ETA's.


All standard top/chronometer grade ETA movements used Nivaflex-NM, the only companies I see stating that they use a Nivaflex-1 mainspring (not to be confused with a Nivarox-1 hair/balance spring) are GO, UN, IWC, GP, Maurice Lacroix and Bremont. I can't find more about this grade publicly, but both Michael and I have asked for more details from Peter Roberts ad await further details.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

bydandie said:


> All standard top/chronometer grade ETA movements used Nivaflex-NM.


Indeed they do. It's a industry standard.

Regarding seeing Bremont in public, I've only ever see one apart from mine. That was whilst walking around Duxford airshow this year..

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

These discussions on resale always fascinate me. What is a good resale value? I assume its based on the used sale price of course but after what time frame?
I sold a SS diver for what I bought it for after 6 years (minus sales tax  ). Thats good resale I think. What is a rule of thumb?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

valdarrant said:


> what is a good resale value?


Not a clue.
But, at a guess - getting the money (or close to the money) you paid for it?

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

I like that Bremont is getting a bit more traction these days. At the very least, they are not so aggressively bashed on the various fora anymore! That said, the relative scarcity ( vs Rolex, for example ) is part of the charm. Last week, I was standing on line for a coffee and a fellow behind me complimented my MBII by name. I work with semi-informed watch people all the time, and this was the very first time I'd encountered somebody who actually recognized the watch. Turns out, he was a watch technician for a major AD here in California. The point here is that I've worn the watch 4-5x per week for nearly a year. I get compliments on it regularly. This was the first time anybody actually recognized it as a Bremont. 

The Bremont stealth is part of the appeal. Like Sinn.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

ok so good resale value includes getting back what you paid for the watch. I get that. But, over what period of time?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

valdarrant said:


> But, over what period of time?


That is a very interesting question, and could make a very interesting thread...


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Good point so I posted the question in the public forum


----------

